# Bloomington, In Bike Swap!



## Iverider (Jul 29, 2016)

The March Swap had bikes from the early 1900s to Present. Something for everyone. No cost to set up and it's right on the B-Line multi-use trail!




BikeSwapAugust2016 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## slcurts (Aug 1, 2016)

Brian, your post seems completely out of place here. It lists the exact city, state, date, and time of the event and includes a map. It even tells what kinds of bikes might be there. It seems to be traditional on this site to keep things mysterious and just say something like "Don't forget to come to Springfield this fall." Get with the program, man!

Stan


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2016)

Be great if some people could make this and bring some good stuff! The parking lot is pretty large and it's right on the main North/South Bike trail that will take you downtown to all of the restaurants and other attractions should you decide you need to get away from the bike stuff for a bit. There's a Craft Distillery (Cardinal Spirits) and a Coffee shop (Hop Scotch Coffee) within a couple hundred yards, and a restaurant that has pretty decent food right across the street (Sweet Grass). So there isn't a restroom facility on site, but it's not a big deal to go down to the Distillery and grab a Gin and Tonic or a Caucasian and then use the facilities. This is a bare bones meet that costs $0 to Vend at and $0 to attend.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2016)

Bump! Come on down to Bloomington!


----------

